# my citroen relay



## exwindsurfer (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## Firefox (Nov 7, 2013)

Cool - it looks very long for a panel van!


----------



## exwindsurfer (Nov 7, 2013)

Firefox said:


> Cool - it looks very long for a panel van!



Its just the right size to fit on drive and i mean just lol. bought the van in jan and started to convert it in fed just a couple of things left to do but i am well pleased with it


----------



## GinaRon (Nov 7, 2013)

Its lovely you should be dead chuffed with it   :wave:


----------



## herbenny (Nov 7, 2013)

exwindsurfer said:


> Its just the right size to fit on drive and i mean just lol. bought the van in jan and started to convert it in fed just a couple of things left to do but i am well pleased with it



So you should be ....what a great van !! It must feel very rewarding :dance:


----------



## Sky (Nov 7, 2013)

That's a really nice job - well done. 

Is the gas tank underneath for running it, or do you envisage doing a lot of cooking?


----------



## n brown (Nov 7, 2013)

nice job mate,i've done a ducato so know the problems !


----------



## exwindsurfer (Nov 7, 2013)

Sky said:


> That's a really nice job - well done.
> 
> Is the gas tank underneath for running it, or do you envisage doing a lot of cooking?



Its just for cook and heating its a 38 ltr tank so should last a while lol


----------



## exwindsurfer (Nov 7, 2013)

n brown said:


> nice job mate,i've done a ducato so know the problems !



Yuo got any pics of your Ducato m8 be intresting to see please.


----------



## AuldTam (Nov 7, 2013)

Superb Conversion!

I would loved to have seen step by step pictures. If you have any why not add them to the gallery.


----------



## exwindsurfer (Nov 7, 2013)

AuldTam said:


> Superb Conversion!
> 
> I would loved to have seen step by step pictures. If you have any why not add them to the gallery.



just added some for you lol


----------



## exwindsurfer (Nov 7, 2013)

n brown said:


> nice job mate,i've done a ducato so know the problems !



I found your pics and very nice to .


----------



## Tbear (Nov 7, 2013)

First class job. Well done! So what's the next project 

Richard


----------



## Siimplyloco (Nov 7, 2013)

*Well up to standard!*

Very swish!
John


----------



## exwindsurfer (Nov 7, 2013)

Tbear said:


> First class job. Well done! So what's the next project
> 
> Richard



Just to enjoy it Richard mate .


----------



## Davsal (Nov 11, 2013)

Lovely job, looks really top quality. I converted my transit high top a very similar way a couple of years ago. Hope you get to enjoy it!! Great work.


----------



## ozzo (Nov 11, 2013)

Looks well smart. Can you describe how or post some piccies on how you mounted the underslung LPG tank please?


----------



## exwindsurfer (Nov 11, 2013)

ozzo said:


> Looks well smart. Can you describe how or post some piccies on how you mounted the underslung LPG tank please?



Yuo can just see the two red plates on the floor of the van thats where the tank was mounted the tank came with brackets allready mounted on it so it was pretty straightforward its a 38 ltr tank

This is the tank before i fitted it .


----------



## exwindsurfer (Nov 11, 2013)

Davsal said:


> Lovely job, looks really top quality. I converted my transit high top a very similar way a couple of years ago. Hope you get to enjoy it!! Great work.



Thanks   i  was looking for a jumbo transit at first but i found the citroen lends itself better to the convertion .


----------



## ellisboy (Nov 11, 2013)

Nice job Chap! :banana:


----------



## 77W (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi ex windsurfer, I know plenty of others have already said it but the conversion you have done looks excellent, 

Can I ask with regard to the wood work ie top cupboards & toilet cubicle & such like did you make that yourself or is it something you can buy ready to fit, the reason I as is I am on the look out for a van the  same as yours to have it converted & like the style & finish of the ones you have


----------



## shawbags (Nov 23, 2013)

Looks very smart.


----------



## snowbirds (Nov 24, 2013)

*Nice job*

Hi,

A great job it looks first class.hope you enjoy driving it.







exwindsurfer said:


> View attachment 18433View attachment 18434View attachment 18435View attachment 18436View attachment 18437View attachment 18438View attachment 18418View attachment 18419View attachment 18420View attachment 18421View attachment 18422View attachment 18423View attachment 18424View attachment 18425View attachment 18416View attachment 18417


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Nov 24, 2013)

as said excellent job


----------



## REC (Nov 24, 2013)

Love it...jealous!


----------



## exwindsurfer (Nov 24, 2013)

77W said:


> Hi ex windsurfer, I know plenty of others have already said it but the conversion you have done looks excellent,
> 
> Can I ask with regard to the wood work ie top cupboards & toilet cubicle & such like did you make that yourself or is it something you can buy ready to fit, the reason I as is I am on the look out for a van the  same as yours to have it converted & like the style & finish of the ones you have



Hi there  all the cupboards and toilet compartment where made out of 4mm light oak ply for magnum motorhomes of Grimsby all work was done by me .


----------



## exwindsurfer (Nov 24, 2013)

snowbirds said:


> Hi,
> 
> A great job it looks first class.hope you enjoy driving it.



Hi Snowbird and yes your right i love driving it .I use it like i did my car so its never left lying a round for long .


Jeff


----------



## 77W (Nov 26, 2013)

exwindsurfer said:


> Hi there  all the cupboards and toilet compartment where made out of 4mm light oak ply for magnum motorhomes of Grimsby all work was done by me .



Thanks for the reply, I will have a look at what's out there once I finally get the right van cheers


----------



## phillybarbour (Dec 5, 2013)

Great job you've done there, wish I had those skills.


----------

